# HIJMS Akagi in 1-700 with Lion Roar P/E.



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

I have started this build with the Stern Underhang for the Flight-Deck. The Flight-Deck is made from 2 Photo-Etch Sheets and a Plastic Reinforcing Sheet. All the Girder is Photo-Etch as well. More to come soon.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Forgot to add this is what I am working with...Cheers Mark


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm not sure I could do all that photoetch and remain sane!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Don't worry John- I know Mark and he's not sane...

Chris.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> Don't worry John- I know Mark and he's not sane...
> 
> Chris.


U tort me well kris........:tongue:


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

I thought I was nuts doing a 1/350 Enterprise with all the photo etch make you go blind stuff but you take the cake! The guys in our model group say I'm crazy but you must be certifiable. Looks great amd pleae keep posting.
Dave


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Dave. Will keep you updated with this one...Cheers Mark:wave:


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

The finished kit will be a sight to behold for sure. Saw this at QMHE and loved it! Quite a lot of work but I know you will do a great job. All the best.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Mike. Much appreciated....Cheers mark:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Mark, you're gonna knock 'em for six at next years show with this one mate!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Chris. I really hope so. Be interesting with an Akagi in both 350 and 700 on the Tables with all that work done...Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

The stern Girderwork is almost complete. The pen in the Pic will give you an Idea of the Size that I am working in......




























Here are some shots of the FlightDeck A/A Galleries before any work continues...























Here are the same Areas on the Kit after they have been sanded to accept P/E Dtails.......



















The next Step is to sand off the Supports for these galleries and any Walkways to make room for the P/E Supports. More Work and Pics to come...Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Here are the Galleries and supports before being removed...




























All the Galleries and Supports have now been removed for P/E replacements....




























Have a few nicks and lowspots now filled with Putty ready to be Sanded. All portholes on one hull Side have been drilled out. 200 all up to drill and not much fun but someone has to do it...More soon...Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Have been fairly busy lately but have finished the Stern Girderwork and undercoating. The Crane System is now in place with it's Control Box. The unaltered Kit Flightdeck is shown to show the Difference in Detail. More work and Pics to come soon....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Finally I am able to do some more work on her. The Girderwork for the Bow area of the Flightdeck is now done along with the Top Cover for the Stern Crane Rail. More Pics and progress to come....Cheers Mark


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks great Mark. Two going at once? The Akagi and the Hood, your either dedicated or crazy! Seriously though, hows the PE for a 1/700th scale? Is it much harder to work with than the 1/350th? Reason I'm asking is I was thinking of doing a Saratoga when I finish up the Big E and 1/700th would be a lot easier to display. 

Thanks and keep up the excellent work, I enjoy the posts. Dave


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments to both of me for the 2 Builds Dave. I work on each one alternately so I don't get bogged down on one of them. It keeps my mind fresh. With 700 P/E it depends on the manufacturer. Some Sets are Brass while others are Steel. I find it easier to go from 700 to 350 as the larger Size then becomes easier to work with. I would suggest using a Set of Magnifyers while working in 700 Scale plus using an Etch-Mate to hold and fold what you are working on. Hope this helps you my Friend.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

And Mark - this one is the reason I finished my Enterprise. Your work is not only beautious it's inspiring to us ship builders.

Dave


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

That is some very impressive PE work. Takes great patience on your part! Can't wait to see this finished. :thumbsup:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words Gentlemen. You humble me. Have had a slight Accident with the work so far as it fell off a Bench at home. Am building to trying to restore it to the Pictures you see. Shouldn't be too bad so will have to start repairs soon....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

had put this on the backburner for a while so I could could finish the Hood but am now back into her. Have started work on the Hull fiting P/E Doors and some of the Railings. Replace the Braces under the Walkways with P/E also. More to come shortly.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

The Flightdeck is now added and the Kit's Hull has been basepainted. All the individual Braces have also been added to the underside of the FD and was a real pain. More Pics to come shortly.....Cheers Mark


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Surfsup...Saw your pic's of the Duece and a half you did, must say again your weathering is nicely done. I really liked the spilled fuel staining on the fueltank,have done this on past models as well, a little trick I learned from watching my father working on his model projects when I was a young kid. He was a (Lifer) in the U.S.Army(29years) and back in the 60's as a hobby (or to rub elbows) he use to build models for high ranking officers, Generals etc. for them to display in their offices & homes. Allmost all of these were military- armor, planes,trucks,copters,etc. and most of them where from WWII,Korea and the Vietnam era. He'd buy whatever kit he needed and put it together, some were built straight from the box- others he'd custom paint & weather. I guess thats where I got the modeling bug from. He passed back in the mid 70's - wish he was still around to see all of the kits on the market today and what WORK & DETAIL all of you guy's put into them. SPEAKING OF DETAIL......I've been looking at your pic's of your AKAGI and it's totally BLOWING ME AWAY..... Can't wait to see more..S.MOE....OUT.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

The PE is *insane*, Mark!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you for the comments Gents. Much appreciated.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ummmm .. Mark?? So far, so great?? Will she ever see battle??

Dave


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

She will Dave. Just taking a break from 700 scale P/E. Need another Drink....LMAO.....Cheers Mark


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

You put more work into them,
Than I do. 
Looking fantastic!

George


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for looking in George. She will be back underway after the Takao.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

OK Gents. I am up and running with her again. More Pics will be coming soon.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Mark, I was beginning to think maybe she didn't survive the war!! 

Question, If I was to build an Akagi and didn't care what scale which one would you suggest?? I'm kinda itchin to build another floater. Thanks Dave


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Dave. I would go for one of the newer 700 Kits put out by Fujimi or Hasegawa. Very nive detail and won't take up much room.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

OK Back into it. The Main Hull is now done and weathered. The Pen in the Pic gives you an idea of size. The little detail Parts are next to go. More to come soon.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok now onto the Flightdeck. All Markings have been applied using the supplied Masks and Deck Weathering will start shortly. More to come soon.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

OK Hull and Flight Deck are now weathered. Dots of Black Paint were added to the Stern Area and dragged back with a dry Brush. This was to simulate all the Tyre Robber left behind from so many Landings. More to come soon.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

The P/E AA Galleries and the Stack have now been added. More to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

OK next installment. Flight Deck Netting has been added along with some of the Deck Galleries. Next step is to start fitting some of the Armament. More to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Haven't you finished this bloody thing yet???
Geez you're slow......

Chris.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> Haven't you finished this bloody thing yet???
> Geez you're slow......
> 
> Chris.


Arado.....What Arado.....?????:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

OK...I never said I was fast.....

Chris.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

OK the Hull and Flightdeck are now finished and weathered and now onto the Island. More to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

OK except for a few minor details her Island is now done and awaits some Paint. The Islands consists of Resin, P/E and Plastic. The Pen gives you an idea of her size. More to come shortly.....Cheers mark


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice job on the painting and weathering!


Agentsmith


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments buddy.....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

OK all bar her Airwing and a matting down HIJMS Akagi is now launched. WIll have the final Installment for you soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

I can finally say that she is now on her to meet her date with Infamy. HIJMS Akagi is now finally finished. Any C and C's are welcome.....CHeers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It's about bloody time.....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Seriously though, she came up geat Mark- especially when you consider how badly damaged the deck was!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Cool save my friend.
The planes look good too. 
I can't wait to see it in person in the morning.:wave:
You wanted MickeyD and me there by 9am wasn't it? We'll be there at 5:30am....we'll be demanding breakfast.....

Chris.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

I am very happy how she turned out also Chris. And I was up at 5-15 with Breakfast for you but it went cold by the Time you arrived. Cassie and Kiell loved it.........:wave::wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Are they sick yet? I'll send a card....

Chris.:wave:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

they are not sick. They live with me which is bad enough.......:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

:tongue:


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Pure art. Always been amazed at ship builders. You guys are fantastic!!!!!


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

Great Job! It looks amazing!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you for the comments Gents. Much appreciated......Cheers mark


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Amazing work as usual Mark!!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you for your comments Dave. They are much appreciated.....Cheers mark


----------

